# grub e freebsd

## dursino

E' possibile che Grub non riesca a far partire Freebsd perchè non riconosce il suo FileSystem?

----------

## cloc3

effettivamente, i file system possibili, per grub, sono limitati (info grub).

ma puoi sempre costruire una partizionedi boot separata, nella quale collochi il kernel desiderato.

non sono al corrente, però, di quali siano le nuove caratteristiche di grub2 ( sys-boot/grub**9999 ).

----------

## dursino

Allora potrebbe essere questo il problema del non boot.

Il problema che freebsd riesco ad installarlo solo con ufs o Zfs che non sono supportati da grub!

----------

## dursino

Ho installato il bootloader di freebsd che prò mi fa partire bene solo win e freebsd!

A questo punto tento di scaricare una lve di ubuntu e installare grub 2 .

E' una buona idea?

----------

## dursino

Ho reinstallato grub ed adesso gentoo parte, ho ovviamente il problema di prima.

Qualcuno di voi ha una minima idea di come far partire freebsd da Grub?

----------

## dursino

Ho risolto mediante queste stringhe:

makeactive

chainloader +1

Grazie lo stesso

----------

## cloc3

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Ho risolto mediante queste stringhe:
> 
> 

 

bene così.

tuttavia, stando al primo howto disponibile con google, il makeactive non dovrebbe essere necessario.

----------

## dursino

Si infatti avevo letto anche io,però mi dava l'errore che ho menzionato prima.

Faccio notare a tutti coloro che vogliono provare il diavoletto che esso necessita di essere installato in una partizione primaria e non una sotto partizione logica di una estesa.   :Exclamation: 

----------

